# The Police "Certifiable"



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

This has to be one of my favourites on Blu Ray, the concert is recorded in Argentina and features a Dolby True HD soundtrack which is an absolute killer when cranked right up, both Sting and Andy Summers are excellent but it is IMO Stuart Copland who steals the show, his drumming skills are amazing and this is my favourite disc atm, if you have a good system then this is a must buy for sure  The Police "Certifiable"


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

+1 Excellent Blu-ray title. :T


----------

